# My 6 month old doesn't like to cuddle



## chalbond (Oct 20, 2010)

Have a precious 6 month old baby girl and she has never been a big cuddler. She was held A LOT as a newborn and I wear her every day. Wearing her is the closest I get to cuddling, and of course when I nurse her to sleep. But does cuddling with a sleeping baby count?







She hardly ever cuddles when awake and never really has. Should I be concerned? I really wish she was more cuddly.


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a non-cuddler as well. she just shows she loves us in other ways and i get my cuddles from the dog. i'm hoping i might get some as she gets older and she can learn to relax and snuggle and at 14 months i've gotten a little more. she had a wicked virus a few months back and although i don't like to see my babe sick....i have to admit i took full advantage of the cuddle opportunities.


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

Six months is about the age both of my kids really started exploring the surrounding world so there wasn't as much time to snuggle mommy now that there was so much to see and do. And just like older kids and adults, some babies just aren't cuddlers. I wouldn't be concerned. You wear her and interact with her, its not as though she's quit snuggling because she's being ignored, kwim? Sounds pretty normal to me!!


----------



## Kuba'sMama (Oct 8, 2004)

my older ds was like this. Nursed, co-slept, but never really cuddled. Funny when my middle daughter started giving us hugs and kisses, dh and I were like "babies can do that?". Lol, because he never did.

At 7 he is not into cuddling still. He's the wipe the kiss off kinda guy. He has some sensory issues as well and I guess the touching and cuddling falls into that. I wouldn't worry about it. Everyone is different, but she's so young, she can still change!


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 25, 2009)

My daughter has never been a cuddler either. Not from day 1. She would lie in your arms, of course, but once she was five months old she started needing to be in bed to nap and was very mobile, and it's pretty much impossible to cuddle with her. If she's awake, she's moving. When she's very tired is the closest she comes to cuddling with me. Ah well, that's just her personality.


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuba'sMama*
> He's the wipe the kiss off kinda guy.


LOL! My son is the same way, it makes DH and I laugh sometimes. DH will go to kiss him and DS will lean back away from it. Or, if we do manage to plant a smooch on his cheek, he very well might just twitch in rebellion and make a sour face. He's just not very cuddly, never has been. I get my cuddles at night too when we cosleep, but that's about it. Even nursing can be hard as he sometimes will push himself away from me. He's always been high needs and very very mobile so I think he's just more interested in moving than sitting around cuddling. I wear him too, but even that has its limits with this guy. I seriously have no idea what a cuddly baby is like because all I've ever had is this squirmy little guy.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

My 3 year old didn't start to cuddle until he weaned at 2.5 years. Up until then it was either boobie or leave me alone. He is a super cuddly now that there is no more breastfeeding for him.


----------



## TSomm (Jun 15, 2009)

My babe didn't like to cuddle either, despite being in the Moby all my waking hours as a newborn. Only recently, around 9 months, has she been more of a cuddler but only when falling asleep. If someone told me that her preferred method to fall asleep at this age would be to lie down with my arm draped over her, I wouldn't have laughed. She always needed to be nursed, bounced, rocked, etc. Now just a cuddle. Never would have believed it.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

My ds 2 is not much of a cuddler either. Although he will let me rock him down for naps, but only standing up. If I sit down with him, he then tries to crawl off. Same with sitting on the couch or anywhere else with him. He'll just want to crawl and play on me or dh. Ds 1 was a super cuddler and would often fall asleep in my arms in the evening while dh and I watched a movie or something.

I do appreciate that ds 2 likes a little more space when he sleeps. Ds 1 was always under my armpit and co-sleeping was a little uncomfortable after a while.

I also took full advantage of snuggling and holding my little guy the other day when he had a tummy bug. I couldn't help it, four hours on the couch snuggling my sweetie!


----------



## whozeyermamma (Oct 11, 2007)

My DD (now 7) was never a cuddler either - still not at all. She liked to be held, rocked to sleep, nurse, etc - but not snuggle. Every now and then she'll get a little snuggly but not really. She liked to wedge her feet between my legs while sleeping, but not cuddle up. She's super independent, very headstrong. I think it's mostly a personality thing.

We'll see about this DS -5 mo - he seems a little cuddlier. I hope so!


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

neither does mine - he is too busy wanting to be everywhere else! lol


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

My daughter isn't a cuddler either. I really didn't think it was possible because she was held every waking second of her first 4-5 months until she got mobile. She's just an independent little squirt who would much rather keep to herself. I'm doing good to get one hug or kiss a day, little turkey! I'm not concerned, just figure it's her personality. It's gotta be karma....I'm not a touchy-feely, affectionate type so this is what I get, LOL!


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

The only time my 5mo is willing to cuddle is when she's still "soft" from a nap.After that, it's wiry, edgy, crazy baby all the way!


----------

